# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  بشري لمن يريد أي مخطوط

## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الأحباء
لقد بدأ مركز جمعة الماجد في الإجابة على الرسائل الخاصة بطلب المخطوطات لكن بشرط المبادلة
وهذا الإيميل الخاص بهم
info@almajidcenter.org

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

الرفع للأهمية

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا أبا الحسن!!

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وإيلك أخي علي

----------


## درويش العلواني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف نعرف ما لديه من مخطوطات إذا كان موقعه مقفلاً  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الحبيب / درويش
المركز مكتبات ودور كثيرة اطلب منهم قائمة بذلك وسوف يعطوا لك إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## عبد الله بن ناجي المخلافي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وإياك أخي عبد الله

----------


## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا الحسن
كتب الله أجر ماتقوم به من جهد دعوي

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وإياك أخي الحبيب

----------


## اويس المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخوة الكرام الفضلاء ارجو ممن كان عنده علم بنسخة القيروان لشرح القنازعي على الموطا ان يفيدني به مأجورين بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## الدكتور مروان

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك 
أخانا الفاضل علي أبو الحسن 
وجزاك الله خيرا
وأحسن إليك

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
و إياك د. مروان

----------


## ابوالمبروك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وإياك أخي الحبيب

----------

